
GitHub dashboard UI refresh - rococode
https://github.blog/2019-01-16-dashboard-ui-refresh/
======
dochtman
I really like the new GitHub dashboard (have been using it for a while now),
but the thing that's really annoying me is how on mobile browsers it has much
less comment (missing the activity feed). Then, when you go to the desktop
version, it turns out they have a perfectly fine responsive version of the
full activity feed, too! So why not enable that in the mobile version
directly?

~~~
rad_gruchalski
This always annoys me with github on mobile. Why is it not possible to change
to the desktop view permanent with a setting in the profile.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I _absolutely_ cannot stand how GitHub on a Mobile browser is, no offense to
whoever works on that part of GitHub, it's not your fault. But I hate looking
up code and finding a GitHub repository on my phone only to get a fragment of
what the repository should show me. _I want to see the whole damn README every
single time_.

I wish they would show me the whole README not force me to click on show in
desktop mode. The fact they show that button tells me people've complained
about the mobile mode enough, cause without that link I would just set my
browser to render as a desktop browser.

I love GitHub but mobile UX is one thing that kills me about the web, and it's
not GitHub's fault, lots of websites get it wrong, especially ad riddled
sites, or sites that redirect you to their mobile page only to not take you to
the original content.

~~~
ramraj07
At least on Android chrome you can check the desktop version option in the
menu and get regular GitHub which is surprisingly very usable!

~~~
giancarlostoro
Yeah you can do that on Firefox as well. Though they have a web URL to view
the desktop version, which begs the question: do they get complaints about the
mobile version? Why bother...

------
dmitriid
I don't honestly know what they are talking about (unless there are some new
changes they are gradually rolling out and I haven't received the update yet).

Left column: 7 repos I'm contributing to (out of a few dozen), 7 teams I'm a
part of (out of about 12)

Middle column taking up ~70% of screen width: 3-4 updates from "recent
activity" which has a lag of a few minutes (my own PRs don't show up there
until after some long unspecified time).

This is followed by "All activity" which is more of the same, but with way
more wasted space. But since GitHub seems to think it's a social network, it's
also flooded by things like "Your friend starred a repo you don't care about".

Right column: Discover repositories. Three repositories from projects I may or
may not care about.

How is this useful in any way? Oh. The right column also boasts a text which
reads "Welcome to the new dashboard. Get closer to the stuff you care about
most." which is a link to the Github Blog post above.

------
V-2
Fix-width layouts are a pet peeve of mine. What's the point of having a large
monitor with 1920 or 2048 pixels in the middle, if the content only takes up
like 40% of it.

~~~
frou_dh
Because if you're maximizing every window on a desktop OS then you're Doin' It
Wrong

~~~
jenscow
No. It just means you're doing it the way you prefer.

People shouldn't be required to resize their browser window to suit the site -
it should adapt. (I'm not suggesting 16pt line of text running the full screen
width)

For Github, I use the "Github Wide" Stylus style - I now have a workable diff
UI. (ironically, I think it breaks the dashboard layout) - judging by the
article, I may not require it soon.

~~~
thewisenerd
I've been using cfoellmann's fork [1] ; and have updated the "Applies to" to
URLs matching the regexp `https:\/\/github\\.com\/.+\/.+` so it gets applied
only to any content within a repository; I remember changing it when having
this style (or mdo's?) enabled broke profile views.

[1] [https://userstyles.org/styles/108591/github-
wide](https://userstyles.org/styles/108591/github-wide)

~~~
jenscow
Ah thanks! "Applies to" fixed it... obvious, in hindsight.

(I wish the "applies to" would persist over updates).

ugh, dashboard starting to look like facebook...

------
huhtenberg
> _updated dashboards to surface personalized repository suggestions_

This implies that a LOT of people visit GH in search of new and exciting
repositories to... erm... hrm... why exactly would anyone EVER do that?

~~~
cyborgx7
I visit [https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)
and most of what you get there is new and exciting repositories. I don't think
personalized suggestion are without merit.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Things on Show HN are ready to be showcased. A random repo on GitHub most
likely isn't.

~~~
akerl_
The “random repos” shown in Github’s various Explore/Suggestion interfaces
bias towards repos with higher star counts / repos followed by people you
follow / that are similar to ones you already follow.

I’ve found plenty of interesting repos from the suggestions. Whether their
creator was looking to “showcase” them or not isn’t directly material to me:
I’m looking for inspiration, or examples, or just to see what other folks are
up to. The suggestions are a useful window into those categories.

------
dotdi
The best thing for me is that I have quicker access to my own repositories via
the left sidebar and quick search.

~~~
justinclift
That's been been there for a while. The only thing they've added is the fixed
width column on the right side - which can't be gotten rid of - listing
"suggested repos".

Personally, if I was looking for extra stuff, I'd damn well go find it. Taking
away screen real estate I actually use, for this crap... not in any way
positive (for me). :( :( :(

------
vortico
So it's uhhh... wider, with distractions on the side. Often breaks my
concentration when loading up GitHub to find an issue of a particular project.
A net downgrade IMO.

------
flocial
No screenshots?

~~~
tpaksoy
Exactly. I have no idea what changed... Have I been part of a test group or
something for the last months?

------
erusev
I find the sticky behaviour of the left sidebar a bit distracting and
unnecessary.

~~~
invalidusernam3
Also it only list 7 repos with a "show more" button, and then a huge chunk of
empty space beneath that. Just "show more" by default.

~~~
justinclift
Yeah. They seem to have taken the feedback ("Don't do this") from people in
the beta (like me), piped it to /dev/null, then rolled it out anyway.

I guess someone had to show something for the time they'd spent on it or
something. "What've you been working on for the last month?" -> "Adding an
extra column to everyones dashboard, even though it takes up useful screen
real estate, and many people don't want it". -> "Yeah, that's obviously a win,
roll that out!"

Not impressed.

------
Macha
What GitHub needs is to copy the review queue from Stash/bitbucket server.

1\. All the PRs you (or one of your groups) is an assigned reviewer of that
you've interacted with and have since been updated.

2\. All the PRs you (or one of your groups) is an assigned reviewer of that
you've never interacted with.

3\. All the PRs you (or one of your groups) is an assigned reviewer of that
you've marked as lower priority for you.

Currently you can only find out if you're assigned in the depths of the UI and
have to navigate to individual PRs to see if action is required.

That is what the dashboard needs, not suggested repositories (disclaimer, I
use my employers GitHub enterprise instance way more and I'm not active enough
to be an assigned reviewed on any GitHub.com repo, so maybe that has it now
and it's not trickled down to enterprise)

------
gamanoid
UI looks great; still wish we get the ability to organise our repos under
subgroups like gitlab does.

~~~
kevinvdburgt
It would be awesome to have subgroups! Usually my projects contains multiple
repo’s which i currently prefix with the project name.

------
ilovetux
I'm not sure why, but on an up-to-date firefox (64.0.2) running on Windows 10
I cannot see the changes. When I open in Chrome (71.0.3578.98) it shows the
changes. Also on firefox the login link at the top of the page shows up in a
"hamburger" menu and the page loads scrolled down to about half page neither
of which affect chrome.

~~~
ilovetux
I found the issue. I was zoomed in to 153% which caused the "issues". I am
leaving this here in case anyone else experiences this and is confused.

------
rplnt
I don't mind it since I never used it, but I hate the new "status" feature.
Seems rather out of place.

------
pouring_rain
Undoubtedly this refresh is directly correlated with the Microsoft
acquisition. A new designer and a new PM like to make their mark on a product
for better or for worse

------
charlietango592
seems distracting to me

------
ninefoxgambit
man the github blog design is fresh!

------
joelbluminator
Looks like the competition from Gitlab is very real, first free private repos
and now this in a pretty short time span...

~~~
iamrobschiavone
The dashboard was in beta for a while now. I opted in in late 2018.

